# Caller Id issue



## Allamand (Dec 13, 2002)

HAs anyone that added that so called "Ground Block" have any luck getting their caller Id to work?

Mine worked for like 3 days when it was new, that was around Dec 11th before the P168 update.

Now, I have never had it work since, untill yesterday. I was in the Guide, and a box pops up saying the caller name and number!

Wow, I thought, it's gonna work! So, as it was my mom, I exited the Guide, had her call back, and it WORKED!

Well, today, no calls showed up again! What gives?

Another thing, before awhile back, I had Dtv, and never had this problem, but with Dish, I seem to get a "Shock" Zap" whatever, every time I go to touch the unit, or even the remote on top of the unit! It is Grounded, and running trough a UPS. The Dish is grounded to my outside water fauset.

Any thoughts?

-steve


----------



## Tony Trent (Nov 28, 2002)

Mine quit on 2 different occasions now. Each time a Switch Check followed by a forced reboot fixed it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Allamand, My telephone ground is connected to the conduit pole that holds the outside power box (power supply junction box.) where the power meter is attached to. When I first grounded my SW64 to make the caller ID function work for my 301 receiver I connected it right on the same connection at the telephone connection. 
The operation of the caller ID function was here and there , very sporadic at best. I then went out and worked the bolt back and forth quite a bit turning it into the pole and back out and in again making a better connection to the ground. I have never had a problem since reworking the ground surface.......

I was told prior to this that they would send me the three prong adapters for my 301 receiver. I have since bought a 508 receiver and had them send me a adapter for it also. I have never connected either adapter up as the reworking of the ground has proved sufficient. 
Try re working the surface where your ground connects lightly sanding or wire brushing the surface, like you would do to your vehicle's battery connections. I think that will take care of the problem for you.

When I first talked to Dish about this problem the techie stated that the new 508's were supposed to come out of the factory with the 3 prong plug electrical cord instead of the 2 prong polarized plug. Don't know if they do or not.


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

Allamand the reply above was from me Snagel
Good luck I hope that helps you.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by _
> *My telephone ground is connected to the conduit pole that holds the outside power box (power supply junction box.) where the power meter is attached to. *


The telephone ground _could_ be why your caller ID isn't working properly. Telephone lines used to use a type of lighting arrestor that required a ground connection. It was found that this caused a problem with some custom calling features (caller ID being one of them especially with "ac powered" boxes) and with "data" services (like DSL). New installations use a type of high speed gas ion lightening arrester that requires no ground at the customer's home. You should call your local telephone company and tell them about your caller ID problem and ask about getting a new NID (network interface device - the lightening arrestor is built into that device).

WARNING: If you have the older type of telephone NID (or a separate lightening arrestor) that has a ground DO NOT remove the ground.


----------



## Allamand (Dec 13, 2002)

To add to this, I have a 301 that is sitting under the 508, as this is my Dual tuner set up, and when I swicth to the 301, that Caller ID works fine. They both share the same 3 way phone jack splitter, alone with a Cordless Phone that has Caller ID and that works too.

It is just the 508. I will do the Switch Check and Reboot to see through. The thing that concerns me the most now is the "Shocking" that is still going on, and seems to be getting stronger!

-steve


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Steve,

The "shock" thing is bothersome. NO receiver should do that. It almost sounds like you have a ground loop (that _could_ be causing your intermitent caller ID problem too).

Have you checked your plugs to make sure they are properly connected? Some of the DISH receivers have three prong cords and some have two prong cords and two prong cord receivers could give you a shock if the coax shield is at a different potential than true ground OR if there is a problem with the receiver.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Bill R, I still have mine connected to the same bolt connection where telephone ground is connected. Since reworking the ground and working a better connection by turning the bolt into the pole several times, I have never had a problem with either the 301 or the 508. So it really wasn't any problem with the way the telephone ground was , it just needed to have the connection cleaned up a bit.......


----------



## Donger (Apr 24, 2002)

I still hate the fact that the newer receivers won't display caller ID info when the incoming call has a special ring!! Qwest here in Denver has a custom ring for any incoming long distance call. My old 5000 receiver displays it but not the 501. Dish said that they had no plans to incorporate custom ring caller ID information either. Bummer, most of my incoming calls are long distance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

And why can't there be a caller ID history? Seems like that would take very minimal memory space especially for only the last 50 numbers or so.

Dishnetwork, please add caller ID history, but no bugs please.

Thanks.


----------



## FlyingDiver (Dec 4, 2002)

The 721 has caller ID history. I'm not at my system right now, but it's accessible through one of the menu items.

joe


----------

